# overclocking info



## sk8z3r04lif3 (Dec 28, 2007)

ok im a compleat noob 100% noobish to ocing lol. I have read the guide thing on this forum and it tells me to post my system so here it gose.

*Mobo

Video Card

Power supply

Ram 1

Ram 2

Cpu

Cpu Fan*

Im planing on overclocking the cpu to 3.2ghz and the video card to w.e it can be stable at

BUT

i have no clue on how to! AT ALL i know you gotta do it through bios (i think) any one can help?


----------



## sk8z3r04lif3 (Dec 28, 2007)

no one can help me?


----------

